# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Молоко спасет от запаха чеснока

## Irina

*По словам ученых, лучший способ избавиться от аромата чеснока — это выпить стакан молока.*

Как оказалось, напиток уменьшает чесночное дыхание даже в тех случаях, когда с ним не справляется мятная зубная паста, сообщает Times of India. Ученые в университете штата Огайо обнаружили, что потребление 200 мл молока может сократить содержание аллилового сульфида метила в дыхании почти на 50%.

Исследователи также выяснили, что чем выше жирность молока, тем лучше будет эффект на дыхании. Более того, для максимального эффекта необходимо пить молоко во время потребления чеснока, а не после.

В тестах с сырыми и приготовленными зубчиками чеснока молоко проявило способность значительно уменьшить концентрацию химических веществ. Последние и придают-то чесноку неповторимый аромат. Один из компонентов — аллиловый сульфид метила — не расщепляется даже во время варки и чувствуется не только в составе дыхания, но и пота.

----------

